# Mulberry Bayswater for Mac



## Amandines

Anyone experienced with the Bayswater featuring the extra pocket for Mac?
 I understand it like it has slightly longer handles than the regular original Bayswater?
 I also wonder how "stiff" the extra pocket makes it, would it be stiff on the back and floppy in the front? 
Anything else? Am thinking about buying a pre-loved one from 2010, it looks beautiful, but I have never seen it "live"..


----------



## vodense

I've had both the normal bayswater and the one with the pocket ages ago (probably back in 2013). Can't remember any handle difference, but if I remember correctly then the one with a macbook insert is slightly bigger in size. If the bag is preloved from 2010 then you can't expect any stiffness on the back. All bayswaters from new are quite thick leather and holds their shape, but after a lot of use it gets buttersoft at gets "floppy/more moldable". 
I used them both as school/uni bags for a while and they are very sturdy because of the leather. If you carry a lot of books it can get quite heavy. And the bottom of the bag will eventually sag, if it hasn't already. I preferred the regular bayswater but have since sold both.


----------



## Amandines

I am familiar with the regular heritage Bayswater. I already own a black regular heritage bayswater, and I have other  classic Bayswater family members in oak (SBS and Piccadilly). I had an oak Bayswater from 2003, but sold her a couple years back, and regretted it ever since. I always almost only wear my oak bags, so the oak Bayswater left a hole when I sold it. I would never use it for heavy books, though, when carrying reports and books I prefer my Brynmore. I like the slightly structured feel, I use liners in all my bags of some size. Well, I will just have to wait and see, she is on her way via mail, I decided to buy her.


----------



## Amandines

So, I must say I really like it!! Not even like, I love it! But, can you tell me @vodense , on the sides under where the straps are, there are holes on both sides? Why?


----------



## vodense

Amandines said:


> So, I must say I really like it!! Not even like, I love it! But, can you tell me @vodense , on the sides under where the straps are, there are holes on both sides? Why?


That's perfect! So happy for you, congratulations! I really can't remember. It's an eternity since I had mine, sorry. Perhaps you can google your way to an answer, or maybe someone in here knows it. Enjoy her


----------



## sbb2006

I used the heritage Bays to hold my mac air the other day. It did fine but it was very heavy!


----------



## Amandines

sbb2006 said:


> I used the heritage Bays to hold my mac air the other day. It did fine but it was very heavy!


The Bayswater for Mac is not as heavy as the regular bays, actually. And with a padded pocket my laptop was nicely tucked in. The "for Mac" edition is fabulous, shame they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## lelaj

Amandines said:


> So, I must say I really like it!! Not even like, I love it! But, can you tell me @vodense , on the sides under where the straps are, there are holes on both sides? Why?


The holes are for earphones.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lelaj said:


> The holes are for earphones.


You beat me to it and yes it was much lighter than the regular bays


----------



## lelaj

elvisfan4life said:


> You beat me to it and yes it was much lighter than the regular bays


I only know because I’ve just acquired one!


----------



## Amandines

Thanks, I kind of figured they were for earphones  I still love it! It is really perfect, and I can't understand why it was discontinued


----------



## Gallicano

Would love to see photos of this! I've always wanted the mulberry bayswater to have more compartments inside.


----------



## Amandines

Gallicano said:


> Would love to see photos of this! I've always wanted the mulberry bayswater to have more compartments inside.


It features a sleeve-like pocket in the back for a laptop, on the front side it has two small pockets and a larger zipped pocket. It is, as others has pointed out, lighter than the regular Bayswater, so it's not heavy even with my laptop and papers. It has a handle drop of 23 cm.


----------



## Gallicano

Stunning! Looks like a great bag!


----------



## Amandines

Gallicano said:


> Stunning! Looks like a great bag!


Yes, thank you, it is! And if you take into account that it is now 12 years old it's holding up pretty well. I don't baby my bags and they get rain and sun, wind and snow on a regular basis. Good quality and good design!


----------



## missydoc

I thought I should take the opportunity to show my old Bayswater for Macbook some attention, because it deserves it! It got it in 2010/2011 and used it a lot. Not so much these last few years though.

I’ve washed it in the tub twice, that is when the leather got a much darker brown colour. I like that because I was annoyed with how the handles darkened with use, now it is the same all over. Plus it can stand any rain because it won’t leave any dark marks. Probably some here who think it looks bad and much prefer the lighter oak colour. What do you guys think?

A couple of years ago I added a strap to it. Now it can even be worn crossbody! I like the turquoise against the brown.

Notice how it stands up on its own on the table, that it is without any stuff or filling in it. It’s because of the padded pocket for your mac. Pretty practical compared to the regular model. The handles are also slightly longer so it is easier to wear them over your shoulders.


----------

